
Open Data at whitehouse.gov is empty - phodo
https://open.whitehouse.gov/browse?imm_mid=0eda06&cmp=em-data-na-na-newsltr_20170222
======
phodo
(from oreilly newsletter...) Max Ogden apparently got there first, downloading
40 TB of open data in the last month.

[https://gist.github.com/maxogden/d1e3f14bb9253ef9638a40826b0...](https://gist.github.com/maxogden/d1e3f14bb9253ef9638a40826b000f08?imm_mid=0eda06&cmp=em-
data-na-na-newsltr_20170222)

------
advisedwang
Jan 26 was the last time the wayback machine saw data there:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170126072506/https://open.whit...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170126072506/https://open.whitehouse.gov/browse)

------
slowhand09
Its not empty. Start at the TOP level. The data you are looking for is
probably not there. But this should be expected. Why would Trump want to
showcase what Obama did. He'll have data about his administration's
accomplishments there. Obama's data was typically organized and presented to
make his policies look like winners. Expect any other president to do the
same. Also, give him a little time. Its been a month and he has to do his job
plus overcome opposition for the sake of opposition.

------
finid
Maybe they took it all down so they can "sanitize" them.

Stranger things have happened.

~~~
shakna
> No stranger would it be, if you and I met at the hanging tree

On a more serious note: though this might be precisely what you've suggested,
it plays into fears about this administration that were raised before they
came into power. Research and data that disagreed with party lines would
disappear.

~~~
slowhand09
The Affordable Care Act wording on Whitehouse.gov that said you can keep your
plan, your doctor, etc. disappeared shortly after the bill was passed. Nothing
new here.

------
theobon
Has been down for more than a week.

Link to previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13646712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13646712)

